

Ask HN: Hacker-Friendly (and Cheap) Places to stay in Cambridge, MA? - dpapathanasiou

I'm thinking of going to the International Lisp Conference (http://www.international-lisp-conference.org/2009/index) next month at MIT, but I don't know anyone I could stay with, and I'd like to avoid the (pricey) area hotels.
======
nathanblec
I'm co-founder of www.airbnb.com, a website that let's you find locals with
whom you can stay while spending less money and having more fun. Our coverage
in Boston right now is relatively sparse, but there are some places you might
like.

Here's one:
[http://www.airbnb.com/airbeds/show/1130?nights=2&lng=-71...](http://www.airbnb.com/airbeds/show/1130?nights=2&lng=-71.0935165&date=2009-02-12&precision=address&state=MA&country=US&guests=0&sort_by=3&location=77+massachusetts+avenue,+cambridge,ma&lat=42.3589594&city=Cambridge)

You can sort by distance, price, recommended, etc.

------
diN0bot
send me an email. i live in a 9-person coop with a guest room. i'm back in
town on feb 23rd and would be happy to host you. diN0bot bilumi org.

